# Does anybody plow with tracks on there ATV?



## mercer_me

I was thinking about buying tracks but they are so expensive.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I was thinking about getting them. they would be awesome in the snow. but I think way way too high for a plow.


----------



## 06Sierra

Not sure I have seen a tracked ATV with a plow! Most plows I have seen require an adapter for the mount if you run tracks.


----------



## hondarecon4435

tracks would be fun for riding through deep snow but not a good idea for plowing they make the atv sit very high, makes fior a much wider turning radius and tracks get packed with snow and if let sit they will freeze up. and it doesnt matter how much power you have you will just tear the tracks up if you try and move you have to thaw them out first. plus they cost so much money


----------



## 06Sierra

Steering at those slow speeds would be a pain too!!


----------



## bigdoug

06Sierra;657389 said:


> Not sure I have seen a tracked ATV with a plow! Most plows I have seen require an adapter for the mount if you run tracks.


----------



## Snowaway

Bigdoug, Wow look like it pushes better than my truck ! !


----------



## ALC-GregH

I've seen that video before.


----------



## bigdoug

Snowaway;657604 said:


> Bigdoug, Wow look like it pushes better than my truck ! !


Deep snow and lots of fun...lol

Doug


----------



## ALC-GregH

this is one of my favorites. Some real deep snow right there.


----------



## mrplowatv

That's fricken awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgerland WI

Not sure on the tracked ATV's, but my business associate built this tracked Mini with a plow which had VERY impressive pushing abilities. This truck had a 4" full suspension lift. I can tell you that Black Line plows have enough adjustment on them to allow for tracks (extra height).

This thing could go just about anywhere!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO

two words big doug, RIDE RED lol


----------



## PinkyRingz

that plow with tracks sure leaves a heckuva lotta snow behind...not heavy enough i guess...but she seems to go pretty good....maybe when i win the lottery i'll try it out..haha


----------



## rlinhart

I run a 2006 Polaris 700 with Polaris Prospector tracks and a 60" Moose Country plow. I had to cut the push tubes and sleeve them to make them long enough to clear the tracks. I can easily push 12-16 inches of snow and snow never gets caught in the tracks. This set up will easily out plow my rig with tires and chains!! I plow about 1 1/2 miles of private road. This set up is much faster than my Cat 236 skidsteer with my 6' blower. I will run the cat and blower when the road starts to get bermed in. Last year we had about 200" of snow here in Idaho.


----------



## canoebuildah

Mercer,

I just installed tracks on my Daihatsu minitruck. I don't have any intentions of putting a plow on it but I can tell you it is very capable in the snow. I would worry about plowing small areas as the tracks have a huge turning radius.

If you want to come down and take a look, I'm in Denmark. I also paid $3700 for these delivered which is a lot less expensive than the Mattracks and they don't require any modifications to the truck. But it does provide several more inches of ground clearance.


----------

